# First Crowntail! Shiro! :)



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just bought 2 new bettas today! One is really un-photogenic, so I'll just show you this one, who is VERY photogenic! 
Video of him: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEeLJwBJ6Hk









^ In his cup 


























What do you think?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Kawaii!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

BettaQi said:


> Kawaii!


Heehee! Thanks! He's definitely a cutie! ^.^


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Sugoi!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wat
Wow is he ever a nice charming piece for the eye!
Be careful with CT's! My first was Bowser and I fed him the same amount as Lakitu (vt) when I first brought him home and he bloated quickly! I thought he was going to die. Now he gets just a little bit less food than my current vt Ludendorff.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

VictorP said:


> Sugoi!


Very cool indeed :lol: !


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Laki said:


> wat
> Wow is he ever a nice charming piece for the eye!
> Be careful with CT's! My first was Bowser and I fed him the same amount as Lakitu (vt) when I first brought him home and he bloated quickly! I thought he was going to die. Now he gets just a little bit less food than my current vt Ludendorff.


Thank you for the advice!! I appreciate it!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! He sure colored up once you put him in your tank! He's absolutely gorgeous:-D I love his color! He seems to love his tank (which looks great from the pictures that I see) Great find!!!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

AquaKai said:


> Wow! He sure colored up once you put him in your tank! He's absolutely gorgeous:-D I love his color! He seems to love his tank (which looks great from the pictures that I see) Great find!!!


Thanks~!!!! He's starting to get some red in his fins!!! I wonder what he'll look like tomorrow! 

Also, in the video link I provided, you can see the whole tank!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Just watched the video, beautiful tank. Which anubias do you have in there? I love their big leaves. I think that you should take some more pictures tomorrow... So we can see the red;-)...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is beautiful and so is his home...the video almost made me cry its so sweet !


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

AquaKai said:


> Just watched the video, beautiful tank. Which anubias do you have in there? I love their big leaves. I think that you should take some more pictures tomorrow... So we can see the red;-)...


To be completely honest with you, I have no idea what-so-ever whats in there. I had 10 minutes to get whatever I wanted so I just grabbed all the good plants I could find…. ^.^

And yea! I'll definitely post more updates later


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Perseusmom said:


> He is beautiful and so is his home...the video almost made me cry its so sweet !


Awwwwwwww~! Thats so sweet of you to say! Thank you!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Update:
You can see the red coming in


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

He looks so happy in the video swimming along.  I think he is very pretty!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Awwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is so darn cute!!!! I love him *HUGS*

I love the plants, your tank looks great!!!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know Japanese he japanese I've learned is from koi keepIng and anime LOL


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Your betta seems to have large eyes. I like it. lol


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

mursey said:


> He looks so happy in the video swimming along.  I think he is very pretty!


Thank you! I just turned his light on ,and he's taking his time to wake up! Such a cutie >.<!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

CandiceMM said:


> Awwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is so darn cute!!!! I love him *HUGS*
> 
> I love the plants, your tank looks great!!!


D'aww! Thanks bud! :tongue:


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

VictorP said:


> I don't know Japanese he japanese I've learned is from koi keepIng and anime LOL


Yup.. Anime ftw :-D:-D:-D


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

KevinPham123 said:


> Your betta seems to have large eyes. I like it. lol


He's still young! So, maybe he'll grow into his eyes eventually! hahaha! :lol:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh I love his big eyes they are so pretty ! When Perseus looks at me with his pretty eyes it just melts me heart, he is a crowntail too.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Perseusmom said:


> Oh I love his big eyes they are so pretty ! When Perseus looks at me with his pretty eyes it just melts my heart, he is a crowntail too.


Heehee! Maybe they're prone to AED (Adorable Eye Disease)!


----------

